
Setup a PostgreSQL cluster with repmgr and pgbouncer - pea1313
https://blog.raveland.org/post/postgresql_repmgr_pgbouncer_en/
======
alexnewman
Does anyone else find it odd that sqlalchemy has it's own proxy which
intefere's with postgresql by default?

